# no Marshall for me



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Just heard from the British consulate. I don't even get an interview for the Marshall (2 years in Britain). Cross your fingers for the Gates-Cambridge and the Downing (an exchange between my college and Downing college Cambridge) both of which are one year. Sigh. I guess I'm actually going to have to make realistic plans for next year now. I was hoping that I wouldn't have to do that.And my thesis advisors are driving me insane. My department is notorious for profs who hate each other, and they all give different advice and keep telling me to blow the others off. I feel like a kid in the middle of a bad divorce. AAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHH


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh no! Thats awful! Keeo yur finger crossed for the other one to come though. Tell your lecturers to grow up and stop actuing like spolied brats!


----------

